# Reboot!



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Since I haven't posted in my last journal in over six months or so I can't necro that one because of rules.

So I'll just make a new thread. 

Today was exhausting, it took me three hours to get everything done, I did a standard water change in all my tanks except my 2g Fluval Spec, that one I broke down and started from scratch making a NPT.

Here's what went down tank by tank:

10g, did I standard 50% WC like I do every week, I still have no clue how to trim cabomba, so if anyone has any inkling as to how to, please let me know! It's grown too tall and all the "leaves" are at the top of my tank bend over floating with my floating plants. 

Here's the thing though, I tried puting my Dwarf Gourami in the 10g with my six guppies and it did not turn out well, he nearly killed one of my guys and three of them now have some sort of fin damage. I read on a lot of websites that a lot of people have success with putting DGs with guppies but clealry my guy is not a team player.

6g, battled with BBA! I didn't have any Flourish Excel or Hydrogen Peroxide on hand so I did it the manual way, I pulled out my Java Fern and started going at it, manually ripping off the BBA. There was some hair algae too but there was a lot of BBA, I also took off some the saplings that my Java Fern always makes. 

I made sure that it was free of BBA but I'm sure it'll come back since it's pretty persistent, if it does I'll go for the big guns and spot treat with Excel. Also, sadly this tank will not become a RCS tank that I dreamt of, since my DG is not compatible with the guppies he will reside there.

I'm still looking to plant it though, probably will get some crypts and some easy low light plants to fill the tank up.

2.5g, standard WC. Nothing big. Still haven't done anything about the hard water stains though, I'll probably do it next week. Curious question though, my Betta is not that active and he never was? He was an adult when I got him and he's been with me for a year now, all he does is just lay around with the Crypts and eat when it's time for his food.

Is he alright or does he have some disease? I see nothing wrong with him though, he's always been like that for all I know. He's also a fin bitter. :l

2g, broke down the tank and re-did it, used .5" of organic potting soil mix with 1.5" of playsand. I might try this as my RCS tank again, I'll fill it up with some tall plants like Crypts or something along those lines. We'll see.

This coming Monday I'll be heading to Aquarium Central, one of the members here suggest going there, and I've read some reviews online and apparently they have really clean nice tanks and their prices are relatively low, I'm quite excited!

Until next time!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

/rolls around this thread

So, if you guys didn't know my 10g had an accident, I forgot to add dechlorinator, result was 6 dead guppies. 

z_____z With that happening it left my 10g empty, so today I went shopping for a lot of things. 

I got Ember Tetras and put my Dwarf Gourami in the 10g. The 6g turned into a full RCS tank with lots of Java Moss, and Water Wisteria. Got another Betta for the 2g! 

Other than that it's been a tiring day, I'll post picture after a week or so, going to let the tanks run a bit before seeing where it's headed. Have to do WC tomorrow too.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww sorry 'bout the guppies.

And let me know if your rcs start breeding.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Aww sorry 'bout the guppies.
> 
> And let me know if your rcs start breeding.


The guppies were my careless mistake. ):

Well I'm not that great in netting in fish and putting them into their new tanks, like not good at all. I'm pretty sure a few RCS will die over the couple of days because I literally dropped a lot of them while picking the moss they gave me apart.

I asked for ten but I got like, twenty. . . Good deal!

And they should be reproducing tbh, I saw some big females with egg pouches, lets hope they didn't lose their eggs due to the stress of a new tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hopefully they'll be fine. Where'd you get them?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Hopefully they'll be fine. Where'd you get them?


From Aquarium Central just like you suggested. 

Got all my things there today. To be honest the reason why I got so many was because there were a lot of young shrimp and they're too tiny to see. 

They're barely 1 cm.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh good. How did you like aquarium central? I might have to get some... I love shrimp. 

Did you only get the tetras and the shrimp?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh good. How did you like aquarium central? I might have to get some... I love shrimp.
> 
> Did you only get the tetras and the shrimp?


No I got some live plants too, along with a nice yellow-ish SD for the 2g. 

He has unique coloring which is why I chose him, got some blue and his fins are transparent and all that whacky stuff. I was going to get a pearl white boy but decided to get super delta instead.

He's actually adjusted to his tank pretty nicely, already eating like a champ! Just hope he doesn't bite his fins like my other Betta. <_______< Always chomping on the fins.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is why you buy HMPKs. Lol.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> That is why you buy HMPKs. Lol.


The white pearl was a HMPK! They have a lot of beautiful HMPKs there, I had a HMPK before, but sadly it died when someone forgot to put the lid back on and it jumped out and died.

He was a fiesty boy!

I also noticed that they had wild Bettas there, you know the ones that can live together. Generally the store is quite nice, but it's a bit far from my house.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Did they only have the smaragdinas still? I love wilds and am going to get some when I have the time, the tank, and the money. 

Yea it's a bit far from me too... But when I'm over there or have time it's a great store!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

MattsBettas said:


> Did they only have the smaragdinas still? I love wilds and am going to get some when I have the time, the tank, and the money.
> 
> Yea it's a bit far from me too... But when I'm over there or have time it's a great store!


Yeah just those still. 

Update on the tanks, everything seems fine, no fish casualties. The Ember Tetras are swimmingly fine with my Dwarf Gourami, he's cool with them I guess. Fed everyone, I actually kinda overfed the tetras, a lot of food leftover. But I sucked it up with a siphon since I had to do a water change anyway.

The RCS tank seems fine, but just a question. They don't seem to be "swimming" as much, they still move around but when I saw them at the store they swam much more than they do now. Am I doing something wrong? They seem to be eating fine. 

My new Betta seems to enjoy the Fluval Spec, I placed a pre-filter sponge for the Fluval Edge on the output of the filter and it baffles it quite nicely. There's little flow now and I get the benefits of the filter. 

Same old same old did a water change on all tanks, just to ensure the water parameters are ok, will post pictures soon!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

It's nearly been a week since I got everything set up. The plants are doing well, which is absolutely refreshing. Some of the leaves are browning on the plants but nothing is drastically dying, I'm also seeing some new leaves being sprouted on my water wisteria. 

So far I've only noticed two RCS that have died, I'm sure there have been more, but I've only seen two. There's around five full grown adults, four which are females, and one male. Lots of one ones running around, they're too small for me to count. Hopefully the four females will get pregnant, or if they already are, lay eggs and hatch into baby RCS. Only time will tell. They've also become more active, I guess they're adjusted to the tank now. Lots of swimming around, it's great to see.

Another thing that worries me though is that they get shocked easily, especially in the morning when I turn on the light, I feel like that shock might kill them. Anyone have experience with this? They live in the basement so not much natural light comes in from that one tiny little window we have down there. I might just flip on the basement lights and after 10 minutes I'll turn on their tank lights. 

My new SD boy is quite a weirdo, the NLS pellets are a bit too big for him, or too hard? Maybe he's not used to them yet, but he'll let them sink to the bottom, and once they've soften up he'll eat them. Maybe I should just pre-soak the pellets ahead of time.

Also, I think I'll start feeding twice a day, seems better that way. 

I'll post pictures tomorrow~


----------

